# Not to hiJack Dwight55 potato question..



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

How have you dehydrated them?
Skin on or must remove.
And experience would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Cakes


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Try this link. 
https://www.onehundreddollarsamonth.com/how-to-dehydrate-potatoes/


----------

